# Creating sunstars in portraits.



## Ozarker (Oct 6, 2015)

Can anyone point me to a tutorial for taking portraits outdoors where the sun has that sunstar effect and the subject is properly exposed? 

Do any of you have examples? 

I would imagine it takes a lot of strobe power.
Thanks!


----------



## K-amps (Oct 11, 2015)

I asked the same question once... didn't get a straight answer.

Some considerations:

You need a lot of strobes to offset the Sun
If the Sun is at an angle and not directly into the lens then maybe a large reflector will work?
Are you hiding the sun behind the models head? or is it nakedly burning a hole in your sensor?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2015)

K-amps said:


> I asked the same question once... didn't get a straight answer.
> 
> Some considerations:
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying. I have seen photos of people with the sun fully visible and it has the points or rays like a street light has in many night shots.

You are right, a lot of power is needed to offset the sun. I have 7 Canon 600EX-RTs and 1 Flashpoint Streaklight (360ws) with a Godox Cells II-C trigger. Honestly, the Streaklight does a good job on its own for sunrise and sunset shots with the sun behind the subject's head. That's even when the sun is still bright white. Especially when I use a 2 stop ND filter.

What I'd like to do is have the sun in the photo when it is somewhat higher in the sky with the sunstar effect. I wish I could find the tutorial I once saw on this, but I cannot.

I have not worried about burning the sensor because the shutter speeds are so fast.

Eventually I will get a 4 stop and 6 stop ND to see if that helps. I guess the first thing is to master getting sunstars in the first place. Once that is mastered, then adding a subject to the shot should be easy provided enough flash power is used.

I know somebody on this forum must have the answer. There's one pro I talk to from this forum fairly often, but I don't want to overstay my welcome in his world by asking him things too often.

Trial and error should produce an answer sooner or later I guess.


----------



## chromophore (Oct 13, 2015)

Just stop the lens down to f/16. I'm serious--it is that simple.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep, stop your lens down and make sure you have odd number of aperture blades in the lens you use to get the double faceted star look. f/8 will work, f/16 would be better.

You won't need a lot of flash power at f/16... and no, you won't burn your sensor unless you leave the camera pointed at the sun for a long time in BULB.

Here is a page describing the effect with examples and a brief description of why/how a lens works this way.
http://www.linandjirsablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/greystone-mansion-wedding-photography-beverly-hills-01.jpg


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2015)

chromophore said:


> Just stop the lens down to f/16. I'm serious--it is that simple.


Thank you.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Yep, stop your lens down and make sure you have odd number of aperture blades in the lens you use to get the double faceted star look. f/8 will work, f/16 would be better.
> 
> You won't need a lot of flash power at f/16... and no, you won't burn your sensor unless you leave the camera pointed at the sun for a long time in BULB.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. 

Yeah, I never worried about pointing towards the sun like that. Thanks again Pookie!


----------

